# Embarc Board Elections - voting from May 4th to June 1st



## cd5 (May 5, 2018)

For any Embarc (Club Intrawest) members here, note that the  voting for two board of director positions has started. I am a candidate hoping to get elected to the board. Please vote!
My bio is here:
https://www.citheownersgroup.org/chantal-bio
Why I am running for the Board:

https://www.citheownersgroup.org/single-post/2018/05/18/Chantal-Election


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 6, 2018)

Bump - hope some Embarc / Club Intrawest exercise their voting rights .


----------



## DanZale2000 (May 7, 2018)

Also, in case it is not known or clear:  A member gets 1 vote for every 15 points they own THEN that number is doubled because there are two positions being filled. (60pts / 15 = 4 votes, times 2 is 8 total votes.)

The owner may use ALL their votes for a single candidate! Your are not required to split the votes over two or more candidates.


----------



## WBP (May 7, 2018)

DanZale2000 said:


> Also, in case it is not known or clear:  A member gets 1 vote for every 15 points they own THEN that number is doubled because there are two positions being filled. (60pts / 15 = 4 votes, times 2 is 8 total votes.)
> 
> The owner may use ALL their votes for a single candidate! Your are not required to split the votes over two or more candidates.



What has not been clearly disclosed by Embarc, is that FOR THIS ELECTION, the Declarant/Developer/ManagementCompany can cast THEIR VOTES for both BOD positions. 

If my memory is right, the Declarant can easily carry the election (for both BOD positions) by simply casting their votes. More injustice.


----------



## cd5 (May 7, 2018)

For this election, DRI (the déclarant) can cast their vote for each of the 2 positions.
Members can and should cast ALL their votes for 1 person. DRI has only 168,734 points (x 2 director positions to vote for - for DRI, 1 point = 1 vote, therefore each candidate will get 168,734 votes from DRI) at the moment, and members have 4,294,114 points (member votes are points # divided by 15) = 286,274 votes x 2. This means that if about 30% of members vote ALL their points to the same person, there could be an upset...
Not likely but possible.


----------



## WBP (May 8, 2018)

I asked a contact at Embarc, and was told that over the last 5 years, the number of members (other than the declarant) who vote, is under 20%. So, getting a 30% return rate, with all votes for the same BOD Candidate, no matter how many people have joined the Club Intrawest Owners Group or CIOG Facebook Page, in my opinion, is of very low probability. In my opinion, the election is over, with the goals established by the architects of Club Intrawest (of no control of the Board by "the members") having been achieved........the governance is wired (in favor of the Declarant), and the election of Board Members, and the composition of the board, is very clearly stacked against the members. Hence, I agree with the "not likely" part of your assessment, as the Declarant will exercise all of their votes for their two candidates (the two incumbents), and carry the election.

Recognizing the above, *I believe that* *BOD Candidate Rosalyn Behzadi is uniquely qualified to serve as a Director on the Embarc Board of Directors.
*
In reviewing the slate of candidates, I noticed that James Orr, an incumbent, has served on the Club's Board of Directors since 2004 - - 14 consecutive years!; in my opinion, it's time for a change (long overdue!). I believe it was last year, that the members (with no votes by the Declarant), voted a fixture on the Club's Board of Directors, Mr. Kenneth Smith, off of the Board; if my memory is right, Mr. Smith served on the Board for 18 (or more) consecutive years. I wonder, could there be any valid reason, for a club of 21,000 members, to have had two members on the Board of Directors, for at least 14 consecutive years? There have got to be other qualified candidates in the Club's member base of 21,000, and an opportunity must exist for new blood to come onto the Board of Directors, so the stale blood can be moved off. Finally, in my opinion, it is noteworthy that Mr. Orr did not indicate in his "Board of Directors Nomination Biography" that he was one of only two members on the Club Intrawest Board of Directors (the other being Mr. Kenneth Smith) who voted in favor of selling Club Intrawest to Diamond Resorts, a decision, that I believe a large number of members regret, and wish they had had a "say in."




cd5 said:


> For this election, DRI (the déclarant) can cast their vote for each of the 2 positions.
> Members can and should cast ALL their votes for 1 person. DRI has only 168,734 points (x 2 director positions to vote for - for DRI, 1 point = 1 vote, therefore each candidate will get 168,734 votes from DRI) at the moment, and members have 4,294,114 points (member votes are points # divided by 15) = 286,274 votes x 2. This means that if about 30% of members vote ALL their points to the same person, there could be an upset...
> Not likely but possible.


----------



## peterst (May 13, 2018)

WJS said:


> I asked a contact at Embarc, and was told that over the last 5 years, the number of members (other than the declarant) who vote, is under 20%. So, getting a 30% return rate, with all votes for the same BOD Candidate, no matter how many people have joined the Club Intrawest Owners Group or CIOG Facebook Page, in my opinion, is of very low probability. In my opinion, the election is over, with the goals established by the architects of Club Intrawest (of no control of the Board by "the members") having been achieved........the governance is wired (in favor of the Declarant), and the election of Board Members, and the composition of the board, is very clearly stacked against the members. Hence, I agree with the "not likely" part of your assessment, as the Declarant will exercise all of their votes for their two candidates (the two incumbents), and carry the election.
> 
> Recognizing the above, *I believe that* *BOD Candidate Rosalyn Behzadi is uniquely qualified to serve as a Director on the Embarc Board of Directors.
> *
> In reviewing the slate of candidates, I noticed that James Orr, an incumbent, has served on the Club's Board of Directors since 2004 - - 14 consecutive years!; in my opinion, it's time for a change (long overdue!). I believe it was last year, that the members (with no votes by the Declarant), voted a fixture on the Club's Board of Directors, Mr. Kenneth Smith, off of the Board; if my memory is right, Mr. Smith served on the Board for 18 (or more) consecutive years. I wonder, could there be any valid reason, for a club of 21,000 members, to have had two members on the Board of Directors, for at least 14 consecutive years? There have got to be other qualified candidates in the Club's member base of 21,000, and an opportunity must exist for new blood to come onto the Board of Directors, so the stale blood can be moved off. Finally, in my opinion, it is noteworthy that Mr. Orr did not indicate in his "Board of Directors Nomination Biography" that he was one of only two members on the Club Intrawest Board of Directors (the other being Mr. Kenneth Smith) who voted in favor of selling Club Intrawest to Diamond Resorts, a decision, that I believe a large number of members regret, and wish they had had a "say in."


----------



## peterst (May 13, 2018)

*I agree with WJS that* *BOD Candidate Rosalyn Behzadi appears to be best qualified among the 6 independent (non-DRI) candidates to serve as a Director on the Embarc Board of Directors.* It is noted that incumbent James Orr always supports the Developer's interests at the expense of the 21,000 Embarc Resort Point owners.  In 2015, Orr co-authored an "independent?" report to the Embarc (formerly Club Intrawest) Board extolling the virtues of Diamond Resorts and recommending that Diamond should be allowed to take over management of our Club from Intrawest Corp.  The problems we now experience with Diamond's management may be directly traced back to Orr and his co-author Ken Smith. Diamond is sure to use their overwhelming voting power to re-elect Orr.  Even though Orr will be re-elected, it is in the interests of Club members to vote and show Diamond that we want Orr to be replaced.


----------



## DanZale2000 (May 14, 2018)

The Owners' Group is supporting Chantal Desjardins. 

https://www.citheownersgroup.org/chantal-bio


----------



## Johnecarlin (May 16, 2018)

cd5 said:


> For any Embarc (Club Intrawest) members here, note that the  voting for two board of director positions has started. I am a candidate hoping to get elected to the board. Please vote!
> My bio is here:
> https://www.citheownersgroup.org/chantal-bio
> Why I am running for the Board:
> ...


I am having difficulty logging in to vote.  Help!  John Carlin


----------



## cd5 (May 16, 2018)

Johnecarlin said:


> I am having difficulty logging in to vote.  Help!  John Carlin


John, here is the info for voting: (website for vote is "embarcvotes.com" and not our usual member website)

You should have received an email from "embarctoyou@diamondresorts.com" on May 3rd or 4th. Look in your "spam" or "junkmail" to find it if you haven't seen it. It may also have been sent to your spouse (it was only sent to the "primary" member if you are co-owners). If you cannot find the email, send a request to *Sara.woodcock@diamondresorts.com* to request the information.

Voting closes on June 1st at 5pm PST.







Once you can get to the ballot, here are the instructions on how to vote:

https://docs.wixstatic.com/ugd/8560b8_2348a3cb0e75426f8bf63eff85d9feda.pdf 


Regards,
Chantal


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 14, 2018)

apparently despite Chantal getting an overwhelming number of votes (some reports up to 5x more than the next closest person in the election)...she still lost due to the weighting system.

unreal


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 15, 2018)

Good luck to the OP.

You are going to need it. Please asked them to give to you their new mathematics formula upfront ?

Asked them explained their weighted mathematics formula to you and to all their owners?


----------



## cd5 (Jun 15, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> Good luck to the OP.
> 
> You are going to need it. Please asked them to give to you their new mathematics formula upfront ?
> 
> Asked them explained their weighted mathematics formula to you and to all their owners?


Read my other, more recent post, it explains exactly how this comes about... We knew this and did not expect to win this time - but that day will come!


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 24, 2018)

Please note that just before Intrawest sold off their interest to Diamond, they suddenly decided to buy another property and add it to the club.  They had basic sold out their developer points and with a stoke of a pen suddenly had a whole bunch of developer points they didn't have the week before. 

Using the 15:1 weighing of developer points vs owner pts  they now had enough votes to out vote all the owners when it came time to OK the sale to Diamond.


----------



## cd5 (Jun 24, 2018)

That is correct - Intrawest purchased several units at Ucluelet to increase their points in order to not risk going below 20% voting power (and lose their 15:1 voting advantage). That was however, a couple of years (at least) before the sale to Diamond which took place in the fall of 2015. Diamond will likely do exactly the same thing should they get too close to that "magic number" again. The new Casitas in Palm Desert have not yet been added to the trust, I imagine they are being kept in reserve...


----------



## youppi (Jun 25, 2018)

Last year DRI added inventory from 3 DRI THE Club resorts in Embarc Club: Club Mougins, Royal Regency and Palazzo at Soriano.
Are they in the Embarc trust or just affiliated as ExtraOrdinaryEscape ?
If they are in the Embarc trust then DRI do that to keep their voting advantage.


----------



## cd5 (Jun 25, 2018)

youppi said:


> Last year DRI added inventory from 3 DRI THE Club resorts in Embarc Club: Club Mougins, Royal Regency and Palazzo at Soriano.
> Are they in the Embarc trust or just affiliated as ExtraOrdinaryEscape ?
> If they are in the Embarc trust then DRI do that to keep their voting advantage.


They are only affiliates. The only units Diamond has added to the trust since their takeover are some "sales presentation" units at existing clubs.


----------



## DanZale2000 (Jun 25, 2018)

youppi said:


> Last year DRI added inventory from 3 DRI THE Club resorts in Embarc Club: Club Mougins, Royal Regency and Palazzo at Soriano.
> Are they in the Embarc trust or just affiliated as ExtraOrdinaryEscape ?



youppi:
A fourth resort was added to the list: Vilar do Golf in Portugal.

Also, these four European resorts are neither in the Embarc trust nor the ExtraOrdinary Escape (EE) program. (All Embrac members, whether or not they have EE, can use the four European locations.) So Diamond has created a new (third) group, which makes me suspicious of a hidden agenda.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 25, 2018)

Now I understand the weighted math element in voting.


----------

